# Gave kitten away too early! Please help!



## miauuromana (May 15, 2016)

Hey everyone! So I took in a pregnant stray cat, she had her litter of 5 kittens on 20/4 (edit: not 20/5, typo) The kittens are still nursing but have been eating wet/dry food for about 1 week now alongside the nursing. A friend of mine found a home for one of them so I was very grateful, she said that the girl would come for her kitten today and I gave in quickly without thinking. I get very anxious around people and give in too quickly when they insist. Well my friend came with the girl sooner, yesterday, had already bought everything for the kitten and announced they were on their way. I panicked and did not know what to do. I told them I would call them later but they showed up at my door anyway ready to collect the kitten. I gave in as I was panicking very bad and did not want to send them home, I was grateful to the girl for her interest and quick act, she has already had lots of cats so I assumed it should be alright. I live in a sharehouse and everyone keeps on insisting I give the kittens away, even though they're in my room. So I feel a lot of pressure and I just want the kittens to be healthy and have a good home. But obviously I was not ready for this kind of responsibility and under the pressure of everyone I am constantly panicking. I regretted giving the kitten away as soon as the girl had left with it. She is not yet fully socialized and must be in a lot of stress right now without her littermates and mom. I need to get the kitten back for at least 3 more weeks, but I do not know how to talk to the girl about it! I am afraid she'll say no and knowing myself and my social phobia I will not be able to assertively talk to the girl without making a scene or shutting down. Please help! It will be 24 hours that the kitten is without her momma and I am freaking out already the longer she is there. I will be very thankful for any advice as to what I should do in this situation.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

If the kitten was born on the 20th May then she is only 3 weeks old? I have no experiance of kittens but I'm surprised she's eating solids. Anyway it is too young to be away from mum - if you don't have anyone else to talk to the new owner then you are going to have to do it yourself for the kitten's sake. Make it very clear that the girl can still have the kitten in a few weeks, but you made a mistake in letting her go too soon. Emphasize that it is for the kittens health that it needs to be back with mum for a while. Be strong.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Someone needs to talk to her and get the kitten back. Write down what you need to say to her if it helps, so you have a 'script' to follow on the phone. Hopefully she will see sense. Does she know the kitten is only three weeks old?

Three weeks old is way too young to leave her mum. You need to keep the kittens with their mum for at least 10-12 weeks so the girl will need to wait for her kitten or look elsewhere. Have you arranged for the mum to be spayed within the next few weeks? Are you keeping her inside? Do NOT let the mum outside as she can get pregnant again straight away and then you'll have two litters to sort out.


----------



## miauuromana (May 15, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Someone needs to talk to her and get the kitten back. Write down what you need to say to her if it helps, so you have a 'script' to follow on the phone. Hopefully she will see sense. Does she know the kitten is only three weeks old?
> 
> Three weeks old is way too young to leave her mum. You need to keep the kittens with their mum for at least 10-12 weeks so the girl will need to wait for her kitten or look elsewhere. Have you arranged for the mum to be spayed within the next few weeks? Are you keeping her inside? Do NOT let the mum outside as she can get pregnant again straight away and then you'll have two litters to sort out.


Sorry, that was a typo, kitten was born on 20/4 so she's almost 7 weeks, but still young.

Thank you for the advice. I have no idea how to react if she says no though...

No I didn't get the cat spayed yet, but I keep her inside for now, I will definitely take her to the vet as soon as I find homes for the kittens.


----------

